# Arbeitsfläche über Konsole freigeben



## chelzyfire (11. März 2005)

Hallo Leute!
 Kann mir einer von euch mal erklären, wie ich es schaffe die arbeitsfläche meines linux pc's über die console freigeben kann?


 MfG
 chelzyfire


----------



## JohannesR (11. März 2005)

Ich habe kein Wort verstanden? Was ist deine Arbeitsflaeche? Und was meinst du mit freigeben?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Ich frag mich auch grad was abgeht.
Willst Du, dass jemand Shell-maessig auf Deinen Rechner connecten kann? Dann SSH, oder Telnet. Telnet ist aber unsicher, da unverschluesselt.
Willst Du Files freigeben? Wenn ja, fuer 'ne andere Linux-Box oder 'ne Windows-Box?
Wenn Linux, dann NFS oder Samba.
Wenn Windows, dann Samba.
Oder willst Du, dass sich jemand auf Deine grafische Oberflaeche connecten kann? Dann VNC.


----------



## chelzyfire (11. März 2005)

Also man kann ja in Linux seine Arbeitsfläche freischalten. Wenn diese freigeschalten ist kann man über ein VNC-Client dann auf diesen Server connecten. Das habe ich eigentlich vor. Normalerweise kann man diese über das menü freischalten (irgendwo ebi internet galube ich). Da ich dieses jedoch auf meinem Server vorhabe und ich dahin bislang nur mit putty (also konsole) connecten kann, möchte ich dort jetzt die arbeitsfläche freigeben um Dann mit meinem VNC-Client dorthin connecten kann und somit nicht immer alles über die Konsole regelnn muss.
 Meine Frage ist deshalb wie ich diese Arbeitsfläche (also die graphische oberfläche von linux) über die konsole freigeben kann? Da muss es ja irgendwelche Befehle für geben.


 Bitte um Hilfe

 MfG
 chelzyfire


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Du nutzt KDE nehme ich an?


----------



## chelzyfire (11. März 2005)

ja genau. Jedoch will ich das ja über den shell freigeben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

KDE hat wie ich das sehe einen integrierten VNC-Server. Wie der jetzt genau heisst weiss ich grad nicht, werd ich aber gleich mal gucken.
Ansonsten musst Du einen seperaten VNC-Server, z.B. RealVNC installieren und konfigurieren.


----------



## chelzyfire (11. März 2005)

Hmm.. Das wäre natürlich eine möglichkeit.. ich probiers mal


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Unpraktischerweise wird dafuer kein neuer Prozess gestartet, also gehe ich davon aus, dass das Teil vom KWin oder einen anderen immer laufenden Teil von KDE ist.
Wenn Du das einmal einstellst, und auch uninvited connections erlaubst sollte das doch auch nach dem Neustart von KDE oder auch Linux weiterhin erhalten sein. Dementsprechend solltest Du Dich auch weiterhin connecten koennen.


----------



## chelzyfire (11. März 2005)

was heißt das jetzte?   weißt du jetzt wie ich das über das shell aktivieren kann?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Weiss ich leider nicht. Aber das sollte eigentlich nicht noetig sein.
Normal musst Du einmal die Einstellungen machen, also einstellen, dass Du uneingeladene Verbindungen (oder wie das auf Deutsch auch immer heissen mag) akzeptierst, das Passwort vergeben. Bestaetigen, gut.
Dann sollte es eigentlich immer, vorausgesetzt KDE laeuft, funktionieren.


----------



## chelzyfire (11. März 2005)

ja aber wie stell ich das über das shell ein?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Kannst Du das nicht einmal am Server direkt einstellen? Unter KDE. Danach sollte es dann kein Problem mehr sein drauf zu kommen.
Ansonsten gibt es wahrscheinlich irgendwo eine kleine, lustige Config-Datei. Ich nehme an im KDE-Verzeichnisbaum.


----------



## chelzyfire (11. März 2005)

ne das geht ja gerdae nicht, da dass ja ein rootserver ist, der sonstwo steht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Ach so.
Bist Du Dir ueberhaupt sicher, dass da ein X-Server drauf ist und der auch laeuft?
Wenn ja, mit KDE?
Weiterhin ist eine solche Verbindung ziemlich Bandbreitenintensiv, soll heissen, dass wird ueber's I-net ganz schoen schnarchig.
Warum willst Du denn mit VNC drauf?


----------



## chelzyfire (11. März 2005)

ich wollte das über vnc machen, weil ich nur die grundlegendsten shell befhele kenne. so hätte ich dann mehr möglichkeiten.

 ich probier das jetzt einfach mal mit realVNC.

 Danke für deine Hilfe. Du hast mir in gewisser maßen schon sehr weitergeholfen.

 MfG
 chelzyfire


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Wie gesagt, check erstmal ob der X-Server ueberhaupt installiert ist und laeuft. Ist bei 'nem Root-Server naemlich in der Regel nicht der Fall denk ich. Macht ja eigentlich auch wenig Sinn.


----------

